# Walther P22



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shot my P22 for the first time it’s no myth it only likes Cci mini mag had to find out for myself anyway ran perfect thru 100 rds of Cci mini mags hit a road block once switch over to federal not good anyway enough of the testing stock up on Cci mini mag


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I pretty much only shoot minimags in 22's - just to maintain 100% reliability


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I have found CCI Mini-Mags work in all .22lr pistols (revolvers too but they're not so picky).
I have good results with Aguila HV ammo, both lead and brass washed bullets also but not as universal as the Mini-Mags.
Have fun!


----------

